# le voyant toujours vert



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2004)

bonjour,
sur mon Ti le voyant d'alim reste toujours vert, il ne passe plus jamais a l'orange et ma batterie reste desesperement vide. cela vient-il de la batterie qui n'accepte plus de charge ou du transfo qui ne veut plus charger ?


----------



## powerbook867 (5 Mai 2004)

Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> sur mon Ti le voyant d'alim reste toujours vert, il ne passe plus jamais a l'orange et ma batterie reste desesperement vide. cela vient-il de la batterie qui n'accepte plus de charge ou du transfo qui ne veut plus charger ?



Tu as quoi comme ordi ? tu te sers souvent de la batterie?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Tu as quoi comme ordi ? tu te sers souvent de la batterie?



c'est un PB G4 550 il a deux ans. quand a la batterie elle avait encore 1H30 d'autonomie il n'y a pas longtemps.


----------



## macinside (5 Mai 2004)

ce n'est pas un chargeur mais un adaptateur secteur, le chargeur de batterie est dans le powerbook, vu l'age de la machine on peu dire que ta batterie est morte  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (ou pas loin de l'être)


----------

